# 29.5 outlaws 2



## Monster500s (Sep 3, 2015)

9.5 front & rear or
11s front & rear
04 arctic cat 650v2 2in lift.
We're the cheapest place to get them?


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I got skinnies on my brute and love them


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Give me a shout and I can get you a great price or check out our link for our store


----------

